

ISPs deploying rewriting proxies on web content - sayrer
http://blog.mozilla.com/rob-sayre/2011/05/16/isps-deploying-rewriting-proxies-on-web-content/

======
raptium
No surprise for me. ISPs in China even rewrite your web pages and inject their
own Ads. The only way to stop this is keeping dialing the customer hotline and
shouting at the custom service. Yes, this does work.

